
Bootstrapped Saudi dev reaches #1 in appstore w/ 3MM+ users in 2 mths - forkLding
https://twitter.com/sarahah_com?lang=en
======
forkLding
Not too sure how well his retention efforts are going, but his growth is
impressive

